# Numatic George OR Vax 6131T??



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Answers on a post card please guys.... :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry no e-card...:lol:

If you have the Money then the George... If not many happy with the Vax... I have the Vax not really had need of it to use as a wet vac but if i had the money it would have been a george...:wave:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats a good question, im thinking to buy one of those, but the thing is ... im also looking for a hot water extractor / spot cleaner and question is ... does it worth buyng george/vax or buy extractor instead ? or buy george/vax and extractor ?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

George. Next question


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I was considering the same thing a few months ago and went with the vax 6131t.

I'm sure the George is the better machine but it's also a lot more expensive. (I got the vax from robert dyas for the £65 mark).

I spent a happy Saturday wet-vaccing the inside of my car and the difference is amazing - the water was BLACK.

It's also handled household tasks really well (carpets, chairs, upholstery).

Just my tuppence...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> George. Next question


+ 1 George without question


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

The thing is with nematic stuff...it lasts!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> The thing is with nematic stuff...it lasts!


Indeed they do got my george in 2005, sprayed the motor bearing last year and all is still well.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> George. Next question


reason ? and why george not hot water extractor


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately go with the George, it's worth it.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got myself a George coming. Due ti great reviews. Its Currently with parcel force and cannot wait!!


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

george


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

cleaningfreak said:


> reason ? and why george not hot water extractor


You can use hot water with George, process is actually called hot water extraction with that sort of machine. The expensive huge Prochem machines with inbuilt heaters etc would be way to expensive, big etc for an enthusiast.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would recommend George, used both and prefer George, it will almost certainly outlast the Vax.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

George ... :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.... :thumb:

Found a George for £145


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Thanks guys.... :thumb:
> 
> Found a George for £145


wHERE ?????


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Thanks guys.... :thumb:
> 
> Found a George for £145


That seems pretty fair. When I got my George from the B&Q clearance (could not resist a bargain ), I considered returning it . Really glad I did not, it is fantastic and the tools are great for the car. Money well spent.

Would also add I have tried it as a wet vac also but recommend getting something better than the liquid they supply.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

spiros said:


> wHERE ?????


It's probably not the one your thinking it is?

The blue lite version maybe : http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3322&gclid=CO25vP2MiasCFQULfAodOh-E2w


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

guy_92 said:


> You can use hot water with George, process is actually called hot water extraction with that sort of machine. The expensive huge Prochem machines with inbuilt heaters etc would be way to expensive, big etc for an enthusiast.


So if i would use hot water wit george, its would be this same as i use hwe ? but what about pressure? what she does ? i was using some industrial hwe when i was working in flood and fire restoration company, and if my memory doesnt lie to me, from nozzle comes out hot steam... so what is difference between hwe steam and georges spray


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the vax all ok cant comment on the george


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

George everytime.


----------



## robnorridge (May 5, 2011)

Another vote for geroge !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

cleaningfreak said:


> So if i would use hot water wit george, its would be this same as i use hwe ? but what about pressure? what she does ? i was using some industrial hwe when i was working in flood and fire restoration company, and if my memory doesnt lie to me, from nozzle comes out hot steam... so what is difference between hwe steam and georges spray


Hot water extraction is the name of the process - hot water (mixed with detergent) is sprayed under pressure into the carpet pile (which has usually been pre=sprayed) and then extracted straight after taking the dirt along with it.

HOWEVER, on a George the pump is 28psi and it has no inbuilt heater and there is a limit to how hot the water can be (too hot will cut off the pump). On an industrial machine like you have used in fire/flood restoration the pump pressure would almost certainly be 100psi + and the temperature of the water extremely hot (60ºc+) this combination of high pressure and heat makes it look like steam leaving the nozzle which is why in the US people say they are getting their carpets steam cleaned, it is not actually steam though, just very very hot water and at high pressure, the actual temperature used depends on the carpet type, soiling etc, you can't go very high on wool for example.

Another thing that is different usually on industrial machines is that the heater is usually placed AFTER the pump, this means the pump doesn't have to withstand so much heat and thus lasts longer.

A proper HWE system is no match for a George really which is a domestic product.

Hope that makes things clearer.


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> George. Next question


What George model is deemed best value?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

I have the VAX 6131, use it for both wet and dry. Very good, but once it has gone, probably go for George due to reviews.

Out of curiosity, why do people never talk about Dyson for just standard hoovering/dry cleaning?

Si

Also probably worth mentioning, not sure if this is posted elsewhere, but they are on sale at http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...cuums&sub=Wet-and-Dry-Vacuums-up-to-20-Litres

£130 isn't too bad with £85 off?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hilly330 said:


> What George model is deemed best value?


Depends on what you plan on using it for?

Just wet vaccing?

Then the one with the wet kit only as you won't be using the dry side, however the dry side works very well and you could always use it as a back up should your household vac fail


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Decided on going with the George.... :thumb:

Ordering mine Monday morning....


----------

